
Why Obama Should Pardon Edward Snowden - arunbahl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/op-ed-why-obama-should-pardon-edward-snowden/
======
d0ugie
For those wondering if a president can pardon someone who hasn't been
convicted of anything, according to the Supreme Court, yes.

From Ex parte Garland, 1866:

> The power thus conferred is unlimited, with the exception stated. It extends
> to every offence known to the law, and may be exercised at any time after
> its commission, either before legal proceedings are taken, or during their
> pendency, or after conviction and judgment. This power of the President is
> not subject to legislative control. Congress can neither limit the effect of
> his pardon, nor exclude from its exercise any class of offenders. The benign
> prerogative of mercy reposed in him cannot be fettered by any legislative
> restrictions.

[http://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-supreme-
court/71/333.html](http://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-supreme-court/71/333.html)

